# Winking Smiley



## The Z (Jul 14, 2005)

There is a good selection of smilies here but you seem to be missing one of the most 'basic' ones...

Where's the "winky"?  (no smart answers, please. We don't want to get banned or anything ::insert winky:

Which of the available smilies to people here use to wink with, or isn't this a winking crowd?


----------



## Alix (Jul 14, 2005)

This is what I use.


----------



## The Z (Jul 14, 2005)

Cute.  Not really for everyone, though.

It cycles so fast it's almost too frantic - - LOL

.


----------



## middie (Jul 14, 2005)

heyyy... there's no "pouty" one either. i could get alot of use out of that one lol


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2005)

I asked about that one a while ago The Z. I really miss that smiley. I used to use it a lot. I think there are a bunch of smilies that we have in this software that we can pick from and that winky one is not among them. I used this one even though it really does not convey the same meaning


----------



## wasabi (Jul 14, 2005)

You can copy and paste this one if you want.


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2005)

Try clicking on *these* smilies. There are a lot of pages and a lot to choose from.


----------



## callie (Jul 14, 2005)

just checking to see if copy/paste really works...






yippee!!  thanks for the site.  i love using smilies...


----------

